# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Snakes- Juvenile Banded Racer

## cannon_14595

Here I am, FINALLY!
I now know how to insert pictures. Did it by joining flickr and taking my pictures I uploaded from there.
Here's the first snake I've got to show. It is the juvenile form of the Banded Racer.
I was at my hometown in India, when I was woken up by may dad saying that my neighbour had caught a snake.
Here are some shots of the snake.



The juvenile Banded Racer is a common snake in sub-urban and rural areas in India.
They are fast snakes that can slither upto 3.5 miles per hour.



This snake was initially mis-identified as a Common Krait, a highly venomous snake that is common in India.
Hence my neighbour asked me to kill it straight away.
But once I told him that this was actually a non-venomous species, he sighed.



Please comment!  :Smug: 
I'll add more photos if you wish.

----------


## luenny

Darn! That's a beautiful snake and it's probably not found in Singapore right? More pictures please!!

----------


## cannon_14595

Nope, can't found in Singapore we don't now if it has existed in S'pore or not...
You like my photographs? I'll add more. Taken with a 12.1 MegaPixel Digital Camera.

----------


## trident

Canon,
Beautiful shots of the Banded Racer, you are so lucky. India is big and have much 
wild life which is impossible to find here. Since you link it from flickr, link a bigger image,
details can be seen better. Hope you got more wild life picture to share here.

----------


## cannon_14595

Thanks Trident.

Yes, India is a place full of snakes.
During my latest trip I encountered
3 Checkered Keelbacks,
3 Common Rat Snakes,
and this Banded Racer.

I wanted to find a krait and cobra but people there have been killing them whenever the spot it as they are highly venomous and can kill.
This snake was also thought to be a venomous krait but thanks to the book I was holding to, I managed to identify it as a non-venomous racer.
I'm visiting India again this june, and this time hoping to get a few more snakes.

I have a whole lot of pictures to share.
10 snakes from S'pore,
6 snakes from India.

As soon as possible I'll upload more to my Flickrc and show them here.

Thanks for the comments.

----------


## cannon_14595

I shall randomly show a picture....
Lets see...
Maybe this scorpion I shot behind my house at India will do...



Hope you like it!

----------


## deathmatch

HI, *Cannon*.
Its me!!
NICE PICS!

----------


## cannon_14595

Hey There Deathmatch!
Welcome to AquaticQuotient!

Thanks for the comment!

----------


## deathmatch

I like the scorpion pic.

----------


## limz_777

have to visit india someday

----------


## cannon_14595

Yup, but you must know where to visit.
Don't go to the city areas coz you'll end up finding nothing there.

In India, I live in a developed rural area,
about a kilometre from the main road,
which is abt 7 km from the city.

----------


## trident

Hi Canon,
Nice looking scorpion, how big is it?
I have yet to see a live scorpion in SG, only many photos of them taken 
at Lower Pierce and they are quite small

----------


## deathmatch

I always wish to see a wild scorpion.

----------


## luenny

This scorpion looks so different from the ones taken at lower pierce. This one looks big and fat. Can we go visit your place sometime Cannon and you bring us on wildlife hunt??

----------


## cannon_14595

The scorpion is about 10 cm from head to the start of the tail.
Not very big, coz before I've seen one about 20 cm.

And trident, do you mind posting some of the scorpion pics you took at LPR?
I've never seen a wild scorpion in S'pore either.

And leunny, well.
I'm sure you will love the place I stay.
Its an area like a rural area but is very well-developed.

----------


## limz_777

a keen eye for snakes , not many people is able to spot a snake in the wild

----------


## cannon_14595

Yep, thats true.

Most people often don't spot them as they may be well-camouflaged, or it may have
slithered away so fast that they don't even know that its a snake.

----------

